# Nikon D5100 & SB-700



## rachellebelle (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi, I just bought the SB-700 to use off camera (nikon d5100) but can't figure out how to use to turn off the camera's built in flash. How would I have the sb-700 go off without the pop-up flash as well?


----------



## rodbender (Apr 17, 2013)

Flash triggers


----------



## rachellebelle (Apr 18, 2013)

It has a built in trigger...


----------



## Buckster (Apr 18, 2013)

Have you tried reading the manuals for the flash and camera?  They can be very helpful with these sorts of questions.


----------



## rachellebelle (Apr 19, 2013)

Buckster said:


> Have you tried reading the manuals for the flash and camera?  They can be very helpful with these sorts of questions.



Yes I have, and I can't figure it out that's why I made this thread


----------



## IgsEMT (Apr 20, 2013)

rachellebelle said:


> Hi, I just bought the SB-700 to use off camera (nikon d5100) but can't figure out how to use to turn off the camera's built in flash. How would I have the sb-700 go off without the pop-up flash as well?



I don't have the manual to ur cam so it won't be 100% accurate....
In camera go to custom menu. Under flash, set the pop up as commander , set the chan and group (A b or c). Set the flash into slave mode, make sure the channel and group match. And then, have fun.....
Only thing is, I'm not sure 5100 allows CLS

Good luck


----------



## JoeCool76 (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is what you are trying to do, but the built in flash on the D5100 cannot be used as a commander.


----------



## SCraig (Apr 20, 2013)

^ This.  The D5100 does not have a built-in Commander mode.  You will have to use some sort of flash trigger to trigger an off-camera flash.


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 20, 2013)

rachellebelle said:


> Hi, I just bought the SB-700 to use off camera (nikon d5100) but can't figure out how to use to turn off the camera's built in flash. How would I have the sb-700 go off without the pop-up flash as well?



Get the camera out of auto mode.


----------

